# Sydney - New Caledonia Visa Inquiry



## superfly (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello!

I'm booked to go on a cruise trip sailing from Sydney Port to New Caledonia. I'm a Philippine Passport Holder (Partner Visa holder - Australia).
I contacted the France embassy in Manila and pointed me to French Consular in Sydney. Acc to Consular in Sydney, I need to apply in the country of my residence. So i got back to Embassy of France in Manila, however, they said applicants must apply in the Embassy of the country where they reside for most of the year. Is this applicable to me if I go in and out of Manila? Stays couple of months in Sydney?

I am now really confused, since I am a Philippine Passport Holder I reckon I can still lodge in France Embassy Manila office. But France Embassy is firm and said: Filipino passport holders who DO NOT live in the Philippines, Micronesia (FSM), Marshall Islands OR Palau CANNOT apply at the French Embassy in Manila.

Can anyone enlighten me?? Has anyone tried applying for New Caledonia in Sydney even if you're still using your Philippine Passport. I'm back here in Manila so I am trying to gather the info/requirements i need. Leaving maybe early March.

Thanks in advance.

E xx


----------

